# Onlywinbet - Daily soccer betting tips and football predictions



## onlywinbet (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello,

We would like to introduce you the new version of https://www.onlywinbet.com/ .
Today soccer betting tips, _football predictions_ and accumulators of the _day_. 1X2, Over / Under 2.5 goals and Both teams to score (BTTS) best picks. 
You can earn points and use them to unlock daily predictions and accumulators.

Best regards,
Onlywinbet.com team
View attachment 1272


----------

